# Retirement



## Sam28 (Sep 19, 2012)

If I leave my job, does my company sponsored retirement account go away?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You would need to check the company policies. Usually what happens is they'll either pay you a lump sum, or you can choose to wait and take the pension when you retire (assuming it is a DB pension type of retirement account). If it's DC (just money in an investment account) then you normally get to keep it. But there might be some rules about how long you had to be with the company, etc.


----------

